# The TPF Photo Challenge - June 2011: "Environmentally Friendly"



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to those who took part in the May '11 challenge, the   poll  will be up shortly.

For this month, I have decided to set the challenge topic as *"Environmentally Friendly"*.  Can I also suggest the following guidelines   be followed:


*So what is there out there that says 'Environmentally Friendly' to you? Recycling, projects to clean up open spaces, water conservation schemes? There must be so many ways of going about illustrating this theme. Just remember, that it not only needs to speak the theme for you, it must get that message across to others, AND be a good example of your own photographic skills at the same time. 
*
Shoot specifically for the Photo Challenge - don't go raiding  the  archives, that is not a challenge!
The Challenge is about making you think and helping you improve the        way you take pictures and the end results you get, so make an    effort,     get out there, try something different, but most of all,    have fun!
Good luck 
  The prize for the winner of the vote, as always, will be a $25.00   Amazon     voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.

For all those who wish to participate       in this challenge please take a moment to read through the    following:  

 The   deadline  for  submissions is 30 June 2011
 The image can be no larger then *150KB**
 *Include your forum username* when submitting
 The attached photo must be in the form of a *.jpg*
 Please *keep your photo anonymous* (no distinguishing       watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
 Submit *no more than one photo*
 If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo             (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the chosen      title)
 The *form must also be included* when submitting the photo
Despite what the FAQs indicate, confirmation       emails will not be issued.
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or       remove any photo solely at their discretion
 The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the       winner of the photo challenge
 All submitted photos will be posted, along with a poll, in a new       thread within the first week of the following month
 Once created, *the voting poll will last for 14 days* before       it closes automatically
 
>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form*     into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*

*Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*

>>>>>>>>>> End of form     <<<<<<<<<<

*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*

*Please enter your email subject as "June '11 Photo Challenge       Submission"*

* Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it       to have otherwise the title will not be used.
..................................................       .................................................. ...

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com       and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it             into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made    when        photos   are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos    are     excluded.    If the   form is not included in the submission    email the     photo will    not be   included in the challenge gallery    and voting     process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures             located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the     time         to read these FAQs.

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

**150KB* will be taken as             the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some   email           programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as opposed to   1KB=1024Bytes.   When    these      programs calculate attachment size   they will often   read    larger than     they  actually are. To be safe   we recommend a   target    size of about   140KB   so  that once sent   it does not go over   *150KB*.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 1, 2011)

Well what to say about this one then? Rather disappointingly, this garnered the sum total of a single entrant. Having discussed this with the site owners, it has been decided that there will be no poll and as a consequence no prize awarded. I think I always knew that it wouldn't get the largest response ever, but I was not expecting so few either. As far as I'm able to make out, this has never happened in a challenge before, and definitely not whilst I've been running it.

I'd be more than grateful to hear any suggestions as to how to make this more popular, or ways of making it more appealing to a wider range of members. This only works if people take part and I wouldn't want to see it fade away into something that's not being appreciated.

I'll go and set the July Challenge up and try to ensure it's as universally appealing as possible - feel free to let me know if you think I've got it wrong.


----------



## JWellman (Jul 6, 2011)

I commented in another topic before I saw this one...sorry. I really don't like TPF's photo gallery and trying to flip through to see all the participants is a royal pain so I quit playing.

I noticed the last contest you added the photos to the actual topic with a poll. I know it's a pain for you when you have tons of photos but it sure is easier to view them and more importantly to choose one for voting.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 7, 2011)

JWellman said:


> I commented in another topic before I saw this one...sorry. I really don't like TPF's photo gallery and trying to flip through to see all the participants is a royal pain so I quit playing.
> 
> I noticed the last contest you added the photos to the actual topic with a poll. I know it's a pain for you when you have tons of photos but it sure is easier to view them and more importantly to choose one for voting.



I understand that the gallery isn't to anyone's taste and I much preferred the older gallery we had. Unfortunately, it was proving to be a source of spam attacks, so it was necessary to move to the one we use now. As far as putting the pictures in the Poll thread goes, I will do that as often as I have the time, but I cannot guarantee it, as there is more effort in getting the poll set up than you might imagine.


----------



## JWellman (Jul 7, 2011)

I understand completely as I also run a VBulletin forum, but it has to be easy for people to use or they won't play. I really like the Fight Club program we are currently using. It sure makes submissions and viewing much easier.


----------



## behanana (Jul 7, 2011)

Chris, honestly I planned on taking part in the June challenge, I for the life of me couldn't come up with something for the topic. The May challenge was the first time I voted in one because the pictures were there, easy to see and vote on. I haven't been around here that long so I can't give you too much insight as far as I go, all I can say is that as far as June went I think the topic was really the draw back there.


----------



## iza (Jul 24, 2011)

behanana said:
			
		

> Chris, honestly I planned on taking part in the June challenge, I for the life of me couldn't come up with something for the topic. The May challenge was the first time I voted in one because the pictures were there, easy to see and vote on. I haven't been around here that long so I can't give you too much insight as far as I go, all I can say is that as far as June went I think the topic was really the draw back there.



Just checking to see if this works. I'm new.


----------



## Jesse11 (Nov 30, 2011)

I really like the Fight Club program we are currently using. It sure makes submissions and viewing much easier.


----------

